# My version of The Mummy



## Rob T (Sep 13, 2010)

*My version of The Mummy - COMPLETED*

Hey guys, this is my first post here. I had never built a figure kit before I bought this one. However, when I saw it, I knew I had to have it. There are some awesome builds of this kit around here and I humbly offer what I have completed of mine so far. This is what my twisted mind envisioned for this great kit. 

Instead of trying to clean up the seams inside of the sarcophagus and lose the carved detail, I decided to use Squadron white putty and "spackle" the inside and back of the Sarcophagus. This gave me more of a stone look. I then used a combination of craft paints dabbed on with a brush and wiped around with a paper towel to get the effect I was looking for. 

I am about 80% done with the kit. I have to finish the cobra, which by the way has been the hardest part of the kit for me. It will be painted as a Red Spitting Cobra. As for the entire build, I mostly have to tie it all together now with some more detail painting. I used Tamiya gold spray for the sarcophagus and was amazed at how great it looked. The majority of the paint is craft paint including the metallic red and metallic blue on the sarcophagus. I decided to go with the black on the sarcophagus to give it a bit of a sinister look. It's still a bit rough, but I hope that a final bit of detail painting and weathering will pull it all together. I appreciate any and all feedback... good or bad. 

Rob


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

A beautiful build up! The skin tones used on the mummy itself are spot on. Very (un)dead looking imo. The color scheme for the sarcophagus looks great too although some shading and highlights on the face along with a bit of general weathering might give it a more 'ancient' appearance. That is unless of course you are going for an 'in the moment' look.

Either way, really great workmanship. :thumbsup:

Thanks for posting.

Regards,
MattL


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Looking good!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rob T (Sep 13, 2010)

Spockr said:


> A beautiful build up! The skin tones used on the mummy itself are spot on. Very (un)dead looking imo. The color scheme for the sarcophagus looks great too although some shading and highlights on the face along with a bit of general weathering might give it a more 'ancient' appearance.


Thanks Matt. I do have plans for some antiquing and weathering on the sarcophagus to dirty it up a bit. I'm having so much fun with it, that I hate to finish it up. :lol: I'm already planning on doing Frankenstein next.

Rob


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Rob T said:


> Thanks Matt. I do have plans for some antiquing and weathering on the sarcophagus to dirty it up a bit. I'm having so much fun with it, that I hate to finish it up. :lol: I'm already planning on doing Frankenstein next.
> 
> Rob


I know what you mean. A great model is like a great novel. You wish they would never end. I have both of these kits in my cue. You gotta love Moebius. Their products are better than sliced and buttered bread.

Please post some more pics when you do some more to your fine piece.

Regards,
MattL


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I love your Mummy- Very natural looking!!


----------



## Rob T (Sep 13, 2010)

I had a bit of extra time today and got a lot of work done. So much that I'm calling it finished!:woohoo:.

The pictures don't show it real well, but I coated the entire sarcophagus with a dusting of a couple of different colors and it really knocked it back to an earlier time. I did a bit more to the mummy and may make some changes to it after i have some time to look at it for a bit. If you've been considering this kit, do not wait any longer! It is an amazing build and it's a real attention getter on the shelf.

Rob


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2010)

The muted look is much better! Great job on the broken pottery - looks real!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Excellent paint job, kudos Rob! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rob T (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks guys! The photos really don't do it justice. It has little to no shine to it actually. It looks just like it was sitting for 1,500 years. I'm very proud of it for my first figure and first weathering attempt with the airbrush. Thanks again!

Rob


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Super nice. I gotta get me one! Great job, Sir!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Execellent Job on the Mummy and welcome to the board:thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

It is really nice looking since you did that extra work. It was too bright and new before but the follow up work got it perfectly. What exactly did you do "dusting" it to get the effects so it looks like it does now? That dusting really made a difference. And now it is a very nice model to put on the shelf.

Bob K.


----------



## Rob T (Sep 13, 2010)

rkoenn said:


> It is really nice looking since you did that extra work. It was too bright and new before but the follow up work got it perfectly. What exactly did you do "dusting" it to get the effects so it looks like it does now? That dusting really made a difference. And now it is a very nice model to put on the shelf.
> 
> Bob K.


Bob, 

Thanks for the comments. The "new" look definitely was too much. I like it much better like it sits now. As for the dusting, all I can tell you is that I have an Aztek airbrush attached to a propellant can. I used the general use nozzle it came with and Floquil "Dirt" and "Aged Concrete" mist coats. It was the first time I have ever used the airbrush much on a project and really just winged it. The dusting turned out better than my expectations.

Rob


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Rob T said:


> Bob,
> 
> Thanks for the comments. The "new" look definitely was too much. I like it much better like it sits now. As for the dusting, all I can tell you is that I have an Aztek airbrush attached to a propellant can. I used the general use nozzle it came with and Floquil "Dirt" and "Aged Concrete" mist coats. It was the first time I have ever used the airbrush much on a project and really just winged it. The dusting turned out better than my expectations.
> 
> Rob


Well that dusting/aging came out about perfectly from looking at the pic. I have used the Floquil acrylics through my air brush and have been very happy with them. They spray almost perfectly out of the bottle. Did you thing them at all or how much for doing the dusting? I have used the air brush and very thin paints for good effects in the past. And after seeing yours the mummy may move up the list to build next.

Bob K.


----------



## Rob T (Sep 13, 2010)

rkoenn said:


> Well that dusting/aging came out about perfectly from looking at the pic. I have used the Floquil acrylics through my air brush and have been very happy with them. They spray almost perfectly out of the bottle. Did you thing them at all or how much for doing the dusting? I have used the air brush and very thin paints for good effects in the past. And after seeing yours the mummy may move up the list to build next.
> 
> Bob K.


It was the first time I used Floquil and was very impressed with it. Like I said, my airbush experience is next to nil, so my thinning knowledge and supplies is not too great. I did thin it about 4:1 with simple tap water. Probably not the best way to do it, but it worked well for me. 

If you have the kit, build it! I don't thnik you'll be dissapointed. One bit of advice I can give is with the sarcophagus. I couldn't get the fit real great on the sections and ended up with some really ugly seams. I thought about trying to sand them down and then remembered that cut stone isn't smooth. So with the help of Squadron putty, I spackled the seams along with the inside and back of the sarcophagus. When it dried, I took a paper towel and wiped it down. That left the rough surface, but knocked down the slivers of looser putty. A good coat hid the seams and added a stone-like texture. 

This is a kit that lends a lot of room for creativity and fun! (The most important parts of building for me!:thumbsup

Rob


----------



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

Not bad for a first go around the block.


----------



## Rob T (Sep 13, 2010)

tracy.net said:


> Not bad for a first go around the block.


Thanks Tracy! It was a lot of fun.

Rob


----------



## Tim H. (Jun 23, 2009)

Grand result! There's so much sarcophagus its challenging to not over do it. Nice dusting! Working on mine right now, need to restock my paints.


----------



## Rob T (Sep 13, 2010)

Tim H. said:


> Grand result! There's so much sarcophagus its challenging to not over do it.


That's a great point. It's a fine line between overdoing it and having it too bare. For that reason, if I were to do another I think I would finish the sarcophagus in a stone finish. 

Be sure to post your build!

Rob


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Great Build up Rob! The dressing you added to the base and sarcophagus really did the trick. It looks like it's covered in the dust of ages now. Very well done!


----------

